# Good shop to get bike-fitted in south bay?



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Recently I've been experiencing some "saddle discomfort", and I want to get my bike professionally fitted to make sure my riding position is correct. Is there any shop you guys recommend for this in south bay (San Jose, Santa Clara, Palo Alto, etc)?

K-Zero


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Shaw's in Santa Clara: http://www.shawscycles.com/


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

johnny99 said:


> Shaw's in Santa Clara: http://www.shawscycles.com/


They sound like a real pro -- I'll give them a call tomorrow.

Thanks,
K-Zero


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Not a shop - but Curtis Cramblett is considered a god by many people who have done the AIDS ride or LifeCycle.

http://www.revolutionsinfitness.com/

Shaw's set me up in too much of a race position (I'm definately not a racer).


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

the outfitters, on foothill in los altos.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

snapdragen said:


> Not a shop - but Curtis Cramblett is considered a god by many people who have done the AIDS ride or LifeCycle.
> 
> http://www.revolutionsinfitness.com/
> 
> Shaw's set me up in too much of a race position (I'm definately not a racer).


Thanks for the heads-up -- I sent him an email. I'm not a racer either (on the road, anyway), so he may suit my needs better.

Do you know where he's located? His site didn't have much info on price, availability, etc.

K-Zero


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

K-Zero said:


> Recently I've been experiencing some "saddle discomfort", and I want to get my bike professionally fitted to make sure my riding position is correct. Is there any shop you guys recommend for this in south bay (San Jose, Santa Clara, Palo Alto, etc)?
> 
> K-Zero


Cupertino Bike 
www.cupertinobike.com


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

K-Zero said:


> Thanks for the heads-up -- I sent him an email. I'm not a racer either (on the road, anyway), so he may suit my needs better.
> 
> Do you know where he's located? His site didn't have much info on price, availability, etc.
> 
> K-Zero


I think he has his office in the East Bay and one in the South Bay. Last time I saw him, he was in the Cambrian area of San Jose. I've forgotten the price, but it wasn't outrageous. He'll get busier the closer it gets to the LifeCycle event in June. He's a good guy, and really knows his stuff!


----------

